# V-Cube Collection Black Unboxing Video



## byu (May 30, 2009)

Received them today!






Please subscribe!


----------



## Dene (May 30, 2009)

Wow you made me watch that for 3 minutes, then you have the audacity to ask me to subscribe? I think not.


----------



## FaNtAsYDeAlEr (May 30, 2009)

Well I'm pretty sure you watched it on your own free will and since it clearly says what it was in the title and you could see the length right when it started you knew what you were in store for yet you watched it anyway. As for the subscribe thing the majority of kids with a youtube accounts ask for subscribers nothing new.


----------



## Swoncen (May 30, 2009)

Dene said:


> Wow you made me watch that for 3 minutes, then you have the audacity to ask me to subscribe? I think not.



just don't do it..


----------



## 4Chan (May 30, 2009)

Ughhh, its so annoying, people begging for subscriptions.

It's as if they think they will become famous and that people watching and commenting makes them feel good about themselves.

The youtube community is immature and rude as a majority, and subscription beggars annoy me.


[/rant]


----------



## gpt_kibutz (May 30, 2009)

What's the point of a subscription anyway?
I only upload videos on youtube to show them to friends... I don't see any benefit on having loooooots of subscribers, do you get money?


----------



## *LukeMayn* (May 30, 2009)

luisgepeto said:


> What's the point of a subscription anyway?
> I only upload videos on youtube to show them to friends... I don't see any benefit on having loooooots of subscribers, *do you get money?*



yes if you get partnership but I doubt many cubers would.


----------



## Faz (May 30, 2009)

Only ones that make extremely good videos, or have fast times. eg: Erik, Harris and Yu. Only Erik and Yu are partners.

PS: Or ones that have many noob subscribers. cough*primateguy*cough


----------



## Steyler (May 30, 2009)

So you got it!! You gotta bring it to the pool on monday... awesome
_________________

Ian


----------



## DcF1337 (May 30, 2009)

Meh. I prefer white.


----------



## person917 (May 30, 2009)

I wish I would of ordered black v cubes instead of white...


----------



## jacob15728 (Jun 3, 2009)

I don't see what's wrong with asking others to subscribe, let's not be too hard on him.


----------



## rahulkadukar (Jun 3, 2009)

Cant wait for my cubes to arrive will be here on 5 June


----------



## i_love_hina (Jun 3, 2009)

Dene said:


> Wow you made me watch that for 3 minutes, then you have the audacity to ask me to subscribe? I think not.





Cubes=Life said:


> Ughhh, its so annoying, people begging for subscriptions.
> 
> It's as if they think they will become famous and that people watching and commenting makes them feel good about themselves.
> 
> ...



Cry a bit more.

Oh, and please subscribe!


----------



## ccchips296 (Jun 3, 2009)

i_love_hina said:


> Dene said:
> 
> 
> > Wow you made me watch that for 3 minutes, then you have the audacity to ask me to subscribe? I think not.
> ...



totally agree. dene, stop being such a drama queen about this...he didnt make u do anything. 

WOO love hina! awesome anime


----------



## qazefth (Jun 3, 2009)

who helped you record this video?


----------



## hcbartek (Jun 3, 2009)

I think it isn't important ...


----------



## ThatGuy (Jun 3, 2009)

Dene always reminds me of Cloud.


----------



## 04mucklowd (Jun 3, 2009)

person917 said:


> I wish I would of ordered black v cubes instead of white...



i wish i was *allowed* to order black v-cubes


----------



## jcuber (Jun 4, 2009)

Are you correcting him or saying you aren't allowed to order black v-cubes? If it is the latter, are your parents racist?


----------



## spdcbr (Jun 4, 2009)

Why do people do unboxings? I would rather just give viewers a review instead.


----------



## Gparker (Jun 4, 2009)

spdcbr said:


> Why do people do unboxings? I would rather just give viewers a review instead.



Its called first impressions. It can show:

a) How they turn out of the box
b) What the packaging looks like
c) Ok this isnt much of a reason but, it gives someone an excuse to do another video, which if you subscribe, you would like it


----------



## Ethan Rosen (Jun 4, 2009)

spdcbr said:


> Why do people do unboxings? I would rather just give viewers a review instead.



We can't all be rebels like you


----------



## ThatGuy (Jun 4, 2009)

Because they're bored.


----------

